# Surefire X300 mod



## jjanke90 (Dec 21, 2015)

I've had my X300 for awhile and have been wanting to mod it, but I am not very good with electronics. I want to push about 2.5k lumens(if possible) through the light with more throw and spill to identify a target at least 100 yards away, if not more. I would also need to beam to be able to id the target going from dark/light/dark and smoke/dirt. What mods/company could help me achieve this goal or am I asking too much? Thanks


----------



## texas cop (Dec 22, 2015)

This modder http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?140-Vinhnguyen54 has pushed the x300 to about 950 lumens. Your limit is two cr123a's it's just not going to push that hard. two 16340's might get you up to 1200 on an XP-L V6.


----------



## jjanke90 (Dec 22, 2015)

thank you for the info.


----------

